# Cost of Living for single guy in KL



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

hello everyone. I recently applied for the job in malaysia they asked for the expected salary. so before saying replying them. I would like to know what is cost of living for a single guy in KL including room rent,food,entertainment,traveling the company will be providing the medical. Second thing what is salary range for software developer/engineer with 2 year experience.thanks


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

it depends which area of KL you prefer to stay at, if you want a studio, or want to share with others (3 room apartments, which is most common).
food also depends where you eat, it would cost arnd rm6-8 from normal mamak stalls. around rm12-15 from fastfood places. and rm20+/- from restaurants. 
if you cook at home ofcourse it would be cheaper. 
travelling by taxi is expensive in Malaysia, but commuters are cheap.


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

let's say, I get a room in shared apartment in clean and safe neighborhood . Cook in or eat at stalls and occasionally eat at restaurant. Travel by commuter. Would RM 1000-1200 will be enough for a month.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

I have also received offer of 4500 RM, Sr. Software Engineer. What are the living cost in selangor. Can any tell me house rent for single occupant, food and miscellaneous cost?

Many thanks.


----------

